# Fraternal Greeting Brothers



## Bro Darren (Nov 25, 2013)

Tonight I went through my initiation ceremony and what an experience it was - wow wow wow.
I am extremely humbled to be able to call each and every recognized Mason from all over the world a Brother.

I would like to extend my thanks and appreciation to those that have welcomed me to this forum and those that have offered advice and correction where it has been needed.

There will be some time between my EA and FC degree as we tend to take things slower here in Australia in regards to the progression through the degrees, but I look forward to my journey and sharing this with all of my Brothers!

So for my very first time, outside of my Lodge, Fraternal Greetings to ALL of my Brothers wherever you may be!


----------



## crowens783 (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations and welcome.:SNC:


----------



## adouglas10 (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations brother 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## jbraswell (Nov 25, 2013)

Enjoy your journey in search of Light!  Best decision I've made it join..,


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## crono782 (Nov 25, 2013)

congrats brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations, Brother.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you Brothers, 
Tonight a local Lodge is conducting a EA degree and I have been asked to go visiting to witness the degree and then celebrate afterwards. It will be nice to "see" it all without being in the hotseat!


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 25, 2013)

D4rr3n said:


> Tonight a local Lodge is conducting a EA degree and I have been asked to go visiting to witness the degree and then celebrate afterwards.



Many of us attend dozens or hundreds of degrees.  As amazing as the first time as a candidate and the first time not as a candidate are, stuff just keeps coming out that you'd never noticed before.  Keep paying attention, keep your mind open to additional meanings and layers of meaning and it just keeps happening.

By the time the lecture started when I was a candidate I was so stuffed with new information the lecture itself was a blur to me.  Keep attending degrees and for very many times the lecture keeps becoming more clear.


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 25, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Many of us attend dozens or hundreds of degrees.  As amazing as the first time as a candidate and the first time not as a candidate are, stuff just keeps coming out that you'd never noticed before.  Keep paying attention, keep your mind open to additional meanings and layers of meaning and it just keeps happening.
> 
> By the time the lecture started when I was a candidate I was so stuffed with new information the lecture itself was a blur to me.  Keep attending degrees and for very many times the lecture keeps becoming more clear.



I was very very impressed with our SW when he gave me my final "address" - This seemed to go for ages and much longer than the others - he didn't slip nor stutter through it at all and I was so appreciative of the time and effort that he and each of my Brothers put in to make my degree what it was. I hope that one day I too can play a part in the EA degree for a future brother.


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 25, 2013)

Just reading through my initiation pack and thought id share with you all what's inside. 




1) Leather Document Folder
2) Congratulations and Welcome letter from Freemasons Victoria (The United Grand Lodge of Ancient Free and Accepted Masons of Victoria)
3) CONSTITUTIONS OF THE UNITED GRAND LODGE of Ancient Free and Accepted Masons OF VICTORIA
4) Masonic Education Passport
5) Masonic Knowledge, ENTERED APPRENTICE
6) The First Degree Ceremony, EXPLANATION NOTES
7) CS Lapel Pin
8) CS Bumper Sticker

They have included the CS Lapel and sticker, does this mean that I am ok to display these in public, or do i need to wait until i'm a MM (12 months from today)?


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 25, 2013)

Greetings. I hope you enjoy it all.


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 25, 2013)

KSigMason said:


> Greetings. I hope you enjoy it all.


Words can not explain, nor are they needed i guess as all Brother Masons before me have gone through and experienced their EA degree. I'm sure that the following degrees are just as good, if not better in some respect but NOTHING will compare to that first experience entering the Lodge room, joining the craft and being welcomed as a fellow Brother.

I loved it from the preparations to the many handshakes and beers afterwards :beer2:


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 26, 2013)

D4rr3n said:


> They have included the CS Lapel and sticker, does this mean that I am ok to display these in public, or do i need to wait until i'm a MM (12 months from today)?



Different jurisdiction, different rule/tradition.  That is one that varies the most across the world.  You have to ask that one locally.


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 26, 2013)

Under the UGL of AF&AM of Victoria a Brother may wear and display the Square and Compass directly after his initiation into Freemasonry.


----------



## zouzoum (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome to the craft  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## brother josh (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 28, 2013)

I add my congratulations. Once you complete the MM degree, you may wish to learn the rituals, and participate as a ritualist. I have done some of the small parts myself, and thoroughly enjoyed the experiences.


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 28, 2013)

cemab4y said:


> I add my congratulations. Once you complete the MM degree, you may wish to learn the rituals, and participate as a ritualist. I have done some of the small parts myself, and thoroughly enjoyed the experiences.



Its funny the connection I feel to those that played an active part in my initiation. I would love to take part in that in the future for sure - but wow, so much to learn between now and then.

Here in Australia, You cannot become a MM until no less than 52 weeks from the night of your initiation unless you have permission to do so from the UGL.


----------



## slamplugh (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome brother, from Toronto Canada!!!


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## bezobrazan (Nov 29, 2013)

Congrats & it's great to finally call you brother. This thing of ours is only great because of the men that make it up. And it keeps getting when better with your zeal of knowledge & masonry join it's ranks.


A true man learns to soften his heart and stiffen his spine.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 29, 2013)

I realize that I am embarrassingly late on this one Brother...

Congratulations & Welcome to the worlds oldest and largest fraternity!!


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you Brothers 
Thank you for making me feel part of something bigger than my own little world & family


----------



## Bill Rose (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome my Brother.... The land down under is on my bucket list


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 29, 2013)

lrose said:


> Welcome my Brother.... The land down under is on my bucket list
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App



If you make it here, call on me and I'd be happy to help you out wherever I can!


----------



## jfol (Nov 29, 2013)

Today (November 30,2013) me and two others will also be initiated as EA. I cannot wait to experience it myself. Any congratulations to you good sir! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bill Rose (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you my Brother... I also extend the same to you and your family if you come to Southeast Texas


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------

